# Black Genes



## PappyMason (Oct 29, 2011)

Could some company synthesize this into topical or injectable form? Just an idea.


----------



## boxxer (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 29, 2011)

Melanotan II is about as close as it gets lol


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 29, 2011)

miscer detected


----------



## maxbrokeneck (Nov 5, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> miscer detected


 
inb4 bbc


----------



## brundel (Nov 5, 2011)

A transdermal that made my waist 18 inches and my arms naturally 19 with freakish round bellies?
Sign me up for the first run of clinical testing.


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 5, 2011)

All your Sandows belong to us now


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 5, 2011)

ill pass on all that bro sorry you on the other have a shitty life like the rest with these gene


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 5, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> All your Sandows belong to us now



You forgot to mention money and women too. 

That picture of Phil is clusterf-ck crazy!


----------



## bigabe (Nov 17, 2011)

lol


----------



## GMO (Nov 17, 2011)

You can keep it:

"*About 10.4% of the entire African-American male population in the United  States aged 25 to 29 was incarcerated*, by far the largest  racial or  ethnic group—by comparison, 2.4% of Hispanic men and 1.2% of white men  in that same age group were incarcerated.  According to a report by the  Justice Policy Institute in 2002, the number of black men in prison has  grown to five times the rate it was twenty years ago. *Today, more  African-American men are in jail than in college*. In 2000 there were  791,600 black men in prison and 603,032 enrolled in college."
Read more: Prison Population Exceeds Two Million — Infoplease.com Prison Population Exceeds Two Million — Infoplease.com
​


----------



## Mig139 (Nov 17, 2011)

+ you be pre qualify for a government job, wellfare, link card, section 8!  Plus is you ever get fired for slacking or been irresponsible you can always say is cause you black!


----------

